# Montreal and Toronto mini druggist bottles



## RCO (Jun 4, 2017)

seemed to do ok at yesterdays community yard sale , also found these 2 druggist/pharmacist bottles . 

don't really know much about either of them , both appear to be fairly old and saw some pictures online of both of them on some other sites . if anyone knows anything else about them that be helpful 

since I found them both at yard sales , 2 separate sales oddly enough , both hidden deep in boxes of other bottles or junk , I didn't really pay much for them but I figured they were both worth picking up at the time 

this one is from Toronto Ontario , H J Rose Pharmacist Toronto , fairly small only around 4 inches tall if not shorter and 1 1/2 inches wide , no marker marks , only a 5 on bottom


----------



## RCO (Jun 4, 2017)

this one is from Montreal Quebec , also found it at a yard sale , in a box of rather uninteresting bottles . but I figured it was worth taking home .

its for Scarff's Pharmacy Montreal , looks to be fairly old as well , very small , maybe 3 inches tall and an inch wide , its light purple in colour and no maker marks 

saw some pictures online of similar bottles but didn't find anything else about it


----------



## botlguy (Jun 5, 2017)

Since I collect 1/2 ounce pharmacy bottles from the States that smaller one is right in my wheelhouse of interest. I would think both are good finds.
Jim S.


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 5, 2017)

I found this on the Quebec Medicine bottle site (in French but Google translate should be able to do the job ;-) ); first on the Scarff bottle itself:

http://bouteillesduquebec.ca/Pharmacie/scarff_phcy.htm

And an ad for this druggist:

http://bouteillesduquebec.ca/publicites/scarff_ce.htm

On another note, I'm actually looking for a druggist from Hull, Quebec (or any type of bottles for that matter!).  Anybody has one?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 5, 2017)

Does the Toronto one have an embossed picture on it?  It looks like it's got something other than text.
And I'd be really happy to find the Montreal druggist!  Haven't come across any druggist bottles from Quebec in a while.

Nostalgia, that's something I've been searching for as well.  Hull bottles seem to all be pretty rare, apart from the odd ACL.  The only Hull bottle I own is an H. Blackburn soda bottle with a damaged lip.  I want to get more but I almost never see them for sale and haven't got the faintest idea where to dig them (I don't think there's anywhere you can dig in Hull).


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jun 6, 2017)

Henry John Rose, a native of England, bought the Toronto drugstore of John Coombe in the early 1860s (1863 seems to be the actual year, but I've not confirmed this). Rose remained owner until late 1884, when sold to Robert Martin and moved, for the betterment of his health, to the warmer climate of San Bernardino, California. Your Rose, Toronto, bottle dates from the last several years of Rose's operation in Ontario's capital city.

I'm afraid that I don't know a whole bunch about Charles E. Scarff and his Montreal drugstore, since my research on Quebec druggists is presently much thinner than my research on Ontario druggists. Anyhow, he was associate member of the Ontario College of Pharmacy in 1874. This means he was then a registered apprentice who was taking courses at the O.C.P. He probably graduated the next year. He shows as a pharmacy owner in Montreal in the early 1890s and lasted in business until at least the mid-1910s. Your Scarff, Montreal, bottle is likely from around 1900.


----------



## RCO (Jun 6, 2017)

nostalgia said:


> I found this on the Quebec Medicine bottle site (in French but Google translate should be able to do the job ;-) ); first on the Scarff bottle itself:
> 
> http://bouteillesduquebec.ca/Pharmacie/scarff_phcy.htm
> 
> ...




no haven't seen any bottles from Hull , don't even come across other items like books or postcards either . it seems to be a tough area to find items from 

if I come across a bottle from quebec here , its most likely from Montreal


----------



## RCO (Jun 6, 2017)

mctaggart67 said:


> Henry John Rose, a native of England, bought the Toronto drugstore of John Coombe in the early 1860s (1863 seems to be the actual year, but I've not confirmed this). Rose remained owner until late 1884, when sold to Robert Martin and moved, for the betterment of his health, to the warmer climate of San Bernardino, California. Your Rose, Toronto, bottle dates from the last several years of Rose's operation in Ontario's capital city.
> 
> I'm afraid that I don't know a whole bunch about Charles E. Scarff and his Montreal drugstore, since my research on Quebec druggists is presently much thinner than my research on Ontario druggists. Anyhow, he was associate member of the Ontario College of Pharmacy in 1874. This means he was then a registered apprentice who was taking courses at the O.C.P. He probably graduated the next year. He shows as a pharmacy owner in Montreal in the early 1890s and lasted in business until at least the mid-1910s. Your Scarff, Montreal, bottle is likely from around 1900.



interesting information on the Toronto bottle , that's a bit older than I would of guessed , but it is an older looking corked bottle so It would of been used a long time ago .


----------



## RCO (Jun 6, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Does the Toronto one have an embossed picture on it?  It looks like it's got something other than text.
> And I'd be really happy to find the Montreal druggist!  Haven't come across any druggist bottles from Quebec in a while.
> 
> Nostalgia, that's something I've been searching for as well.  Hull bottles seem to all be pretty rare, apart from the odd ACL.  The only Hull bottle I own is an H. Blackburn soda bottle with a damaged lip.  I want to get more but I almost never see them for sale and haven't got the faintest idea where to dig them (I don't think there's anywhere you can dig in Hull).



there is  embossing on it , and some sort of design , i'll try and get a better picture of it when I have more time


----------



## RCO (Jun 8, 2017)

having a difficult time photographing the Toronto bottle , yet to be able to take a clearer picture of it . the lighting never works or its too foggy inside the bottle , if I get anything better i'll post it


----------

